# I phucked up



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I Cleared a mainline today from a pulled Toliet, and upon retrieving the cable I noticed 8" of "whip" was missing from the end of my cable.

It was a soft blockage, baby wipes and TP 
So I never had much of struggle.

The cable and head is name brand , new and good quality.

I phucked up


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Fatpat said:


> I Cleared a mainline today from a pulled Toliet, and upon retrieving the cable I noticed 8" of "whip" was missing from the end of my cable.
> 
> It was a soft blockage, baby wipes and TP
> So I never had much of struggle.
> ...


 I hate that! Those things do happen . did it break or not get tightened


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

It broke a few inches past the connection, on the whip side.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

That is common if the cable has been ran through a line full of acid. I remember watching my father cuss up a storm when he went to pull the cable out of the drum and it was snapping in his hands. The night before that he was at a house that used a couple gallons of root destroyer which was nothing but sulfuric acid.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Well I felt terrible about it haha
I sold them a clean-out(which is desperately needed)

Hopefully I can fish it out or push it out to the city main.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

You can get it out with a big funnel auger. 
If you don't own a camera, honestly, go rent one and run it down the new cleanout and get the cable right where it needs to be to hook it n


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Nathan901 said:


> You can get it out with a big funnel auger.
> If you don't own a camera, honestly, go rent one and run it down the new cleanout and get the cable right where it needs to be to hook it n


You can rent camera's?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Most Home Depots rent rigid cameras now.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Nathan901 said:


> Most Home Depots rent rigid cameras now.



Not by me yet but the rental places rent Electric Eel camera's here.

There's a good chance the whip moved on to be the city's problem
if the line opened up. I try to cable into the city line.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I would at least make sure I run your cable slowly a few times into the city sewer in hopes of pushing it along.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

How about a magnet if pvc?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

cable or root said:


> You can rent camera's?




Sunbelt rental as well. But you better buy the insurance!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

